# Anyone see Innovative Design and Fabrications(IDF's) mk5/mk6 rear arms yet?



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

i went up to IDF this past weekend to talk to them about doing a swap and some other work to my car...they showed me the new mk5/mk6 rear arms they had just came up with, they look top notch, lots of room for camber adjustment and u can run almost any bag and they're lighter then the stockers...they have alot of other bits for mk4 guys too, front control arms, rear drop plates, modified subframes so u can lay unibody...some nice stuff, i would post a picture of the "airarms" but can't access my photobucket...here's a link to their facebook page and picture of the arms, if someone doesn't mind posting it i think alot of guys could benefit from this product :thumbup:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...00533725.36708.193533044015874&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/innovativefab


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

Picture! :beer:


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

awesome! would love to get some more info on this stuffs


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

What does the top plate look like. I kind of wish the fitting was on the bottom.


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

i don't believe their website is up and running yet, if u go to their facebook page they are pretty good with answering questions whether u message them or comment/ask something on a picture...maybe one of them will chime in here

edit for what i found on their facebook page for the arms

"We have no price determined yet. The kit will cost you roughly the same as any competitor kit... Except you get bags, arms, and brackets with all the hardware! Not just two airbags!"


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

im interested to hear more about what else is involved with dropping the subframe mounts an inch... 

these dudes have to be on this forum somewhere 

opcorn:


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

ik that they're on the forum but i don't know if they're able to post in here due to advertising and such restrictions the forum holds them too...the subframes are for the mk4's...the frame (unibody rail) actually hits before the subframe does, the one car they did with the subframe on it is sitting at 20 5/8's in the front and is laying the rear beam :thumbup: ...talented guys, pushing the envelope to get us lower then the rest with quality products


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

hyphytrain203 said:


> im interested to hear more about what else is involved with dropping the subframe mounts an inch...
> 
> these dudes have to be on this forum somewhere
> 
> opcorn:


You will need Motor Mount spacers (you can get away with 5/8 or 3/4 inch spacers), and you will most likely have to notch the driverside for the axle. You can either notch for tierods or use slightly bent tierods.:thumbup:


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

fasttt600 said:


> What does the top plate look like. I kind of wish the fitting was on the bottom.


 I have done quite a few setups with the fitting on the bottom. The reason we have it on top, is to keep the airline stationary. When the airline is moving with the suspension there is more risk of rubbing and kinking the airline. IMO its a little more reliable. :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

So they have their own bag design too? Interested to see how low these go


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

NeverEnding... said:


> lots of room for camber adjustment ]


great looking stuff right there, the only thing is i believe on the back of mk5/6 camber is adjusted on the top control arm and on the bottom only toe adjustment.
http://www.emspowered.com/storefron...roduct_info&cPath=169_170_171&products_id=570


----------

